# "아니길 바라" 어의



## babyunicorn

안녕하세요?
번역했다가 "그게, 형신료 냄새가 아니길 바라"라고 찾았는데 "아니길 바라"는 무슨 의미인지 무슨 문법인지 모르겠어요.
설명해주세용.


----------



## Kross

babyunicorn said:


> "그게, 형신료 냄새가 아니길 바라"


 저두 궁금하네요. 여기서 "아니길 바라"는 완전한 문장이 아닌 것 같네요. 말하는 중간에 갑자기 뚝 말을 끊어 버린 그런 느낌이네요. 하지만 대충 흐름상 보자면 그게 향신료 냄새가 아니길 원했다는 의미같네요. 이건 어디까지나 제 추측이구요. 정확하게 알려면 전후 맥락이 더 필요합니다.


----------



## Rance

'바라'는  '바래'의 국립국어원에서 어거지로 지정한 표준말입니다.
일반적으로 쓰이는 '아니길 바래'에서 '바래'의 어원은 '색이 옅어지다'의 뜻을 가진 '바래다'가 아닌 '무언가를 소망하다'란 뜻의 '바라다'이므로 '바라'라고 고쳐 써야 맞다라는게 그들만의 논리인데...
사뿐히 무시하셔도 됩니다. 아무도 그렇게 쓰지 않고 정작 중요한 건 대다수의 한국사람은 이해하지도 못합니다.

"그게, 형신료 냄새가 아니길 바래"라고 번역하시면 이해가 되실 껍니다.


----------



## Rance

Oh ....어거지 should be fixed to 억지.


----------



## dbwhddn10

만약에 영어면 원문을 써주시면 번역해 드립니다.


----------

